# Late Period after Failed IVF or missed period??- one month on



## debsmc1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Just been through first IVF and sadly it failed... this was mid-October, but period still hasn't arrived this month - now on Day 40... is this normal to get a very late period or not one at all frustrating as want to get back to normal to try again at the start of the year.,, is there a recommendation as to length to wait between cycles?

i had my follow up with Dr and he said i could have started again in Dec, but feel thats too soon. is there blood tests / scans they should do at clinic to check ovaries have recovered from first ivf cycle? 

any advice would be appreciated x


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Debsmc1,   Sorry to hear about your first cycle.  My period came much later after my first cycle ( I think it was 60 days!) which was way out of wack for me.  I think the only scans or tests that they will do are if you are starting treatment again or if something else has raised a flag during your first cycle that they feel they need to investigate further.  Good luck for your future treatment and be kind to yourself in the meantime.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

They advised me it wouldn't be uncommon to have a long wait for AF. I think you should listen to yourself about how much time you need. My clinic say a minimum 3 months between each transfer so it works out I get two months completely treatment free. Any sooner than that I think would be too much for me.

Sending you loads of love and hugs honey xxx


----------

